# If you're ever in Dubai................



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a quickie.

I relocated from Malaysia to Dubai last June.

If you live in Dubai or are passing through, I highly recommend you pop into Raw Coffee, at the Dubai Garden Centre on the Sheikh Zayed rd.

Onsite roasting, free, rapid delivery & definitely the best blend/beans I've tried in Dubai so far.

Don't bother with Orbis. All beans are S/O & unprofessionally roasted. Could never get a decent esspreso out of them. Extremely bitter.

Raw, on the other hand, are consistently excellent. my grinder settings have required hardly any tweak for the last few months!


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, wish I'd know about this two weeks ago, a friend of mine was out there for a weekend of meetings - half of which got cancelled and he had a day to kill.


----------

